# Cheap pipe clamps at grizzly!



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Pipe-Clamps-For-1-2-Pipe/D2922

Came across these in the outlet section. $5 for a 1/2 pipe clamp fitting set, figured id share the info even though i cant use it!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Those are the only pipe clamps I have. Cheap but work well for me. I need more.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you need to thread the pipe?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

aaronhl said:


> Do you need to thread the pipe?


Only on one end.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Link shows $6.95 for Shop Fox clamp. Still not a bad buy.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alchymist said:


> Link shows $6.95 for Shop Fox clamp. Still not a bad buy.


Well that's interesting. Inswear it was 4.95 when I posted it


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I have tried cheaper ones and they don't seem to bite the pipe. Pony pipe clamps are expensive but they don't ever slip


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

It says they're on sale for $5.55. For that price I guess they'd be worth a shot. You could always return three of them and get one Pony.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

An interesting point of... well, interest I suppose. Shortly after I posted this I noticed harbor freight has their 1/2 fixtures for 4.99 now. Picked some up, they work pretty good


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

sawduststeve said:


> I have tried cheaper ones and they don't seem to bite the pipe. Pony pipe clamps are expensive but they don't ever slip


This.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

sawduststeve said:


> I have tried cheaper ones and they don't seem to bite the pipe. Pony pipe clamps are expensive but they don't ever slip


If you get stuck and have to use the ones that slip just drill a small hole through the pipe and use a nail as a stop. Some galvanized pipes can be really slippery as well.


----------

